# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten bij spataders

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten bij spataders*

De meerderheid van diegenen die een staand beroep uitoefenen worden vroeg of laat geconfronteerd met spataders in hun benen. De gevolgen van spataders worden nog teveel onderschat, ze vragen een aangepaste behandeling. Wordt niet vlug ingegrepen en blijf je met spataders lopen, dan kunnen deze oorzaak zijn van heel wat andere en ernstigere aandoeningen. Een aangepaste voeding kan het ontstaan van spataders nochtans voorkomen, of de gevolgen ervan verzachten. Wat mag je dan wél en wat niet eten in geval van spataders?

Spataders zijn uitgezette en onderhuidse aders die voor vervelende problemen kunnen zorgen. Ze manifesteren zich in veruit de meeste gevallen in je onderbenen, maar kunnen ook in je bovenbenen je leven verpesten. En ook aambeien zijn een vorm van spataders. Velen zien spatders in de eerste plaats als onesthetisch, maar de gevolgen voor je gezondheid zijn verstrekkend. Krijgen spataders niet tijdig een passende behandeling, dan zullen ze je uiteindelijk niet alleen veel pijn bezorgen maar loopt je gezondheid gevaar.

*Zowel mannen als vrouwen*
Maar liefst dertig procent van onze bevolking wordt vroeg of laat het slachtoffer van spataders. Algemeen wordt aangenomen dat veel meer vrouwen dan mannen aan deze aandoening lijden, maar de realiteit is anders. Inderdaad, de resultaten van een recent onderzoek brachten aan het licht dat er nauwelijks een verschil bestaat in het aantal vrouwen en mannen met spatders. Spataders zijn in vele gevallen erfelijk, je risico neemt toe naarmate er familieleden zijn die met spataders kregen af te rekenen. Spatders tref je vooral aan bij personen met een staand beroep, bij overgewicht, roken, bij gebrek aan beweging, tijdens en vooral na een zwangerschap en bij een ernstig trauma van je be(e)n(en) of na een blondklonter in de diepliggende aders ervan.

Voortekenen van spataders:

•Koude voeten
•Zware en vermoeide benen
•Stuwingen in je benen
•Kuitkrampen
•Onderhuidse bloedingen
•Blauwe plekken
•Vochtophopingen op of rond je enkels
•Een stekende pijn en gezwollen benen.
•Rusteloze benen.

*Spatders weglaseren*
Dé behandeling van spataders bestaat niet. Deze hangt hoofdzakelijk af van de ernst en dus van de last die ze veroorzaken Ga met spataders steeds naar de dokter. In ernstige gevallen worden spataders weggelaserd.../...

Lees verder...

----------

